

Alibaba Could Buy Yahoo for Free - foobarqux
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-09-22/alibaba-could-buy-yahoo-for-free

======
dankohn1
Matt Levine remains the funniest, most clever financial reporter working
today. There's really no limit to how many different iterations you can
illustrate that Yahoo is worth negative $8 billion.

